# Port lavaca rv resort



## REELKAOS

This resort is one of the top rated in the united states

amenities commensurate with the price

have a friend coming to the coast.... This is the place

Has a all glass bottom tropical pool and tub too.

Stocked 4 acre lake

fitness center

dog run

laundry

free cable and wifi

and huge concrete sites

with security gates

boat storage too

10 minutes to beaches

25 minutes to Port O Connor

www.texaslakesidervresort.com

361 551 2267


----------



## fultonswimmer

I drove in there one day and quite honestly, I did not see what all the hype was about. It is in a good location I guess but the overall appearance was not what I would call worthy of being "top rated". I guess it is a matter of perspective. Your posted pic looks very attractive and maybe they have spruced it up since I drove in there last year.


----------



## bigfishtx

Sites look narrow, no patio pads? I can't imagine Port Lavaca being a RV destination.

Gates but no fences?


----------



## REELKAOS

*Port Lavaca RV Resort*

The rating comes from Good Sams. This is the for a lack of better words the Bible and authority of the camping world. They have a list of criteria that measures standards across the country.

The concrete and grass yard sites are 27-30 feet wide and range from 65-85 feet long. There is a 4 foot berm around the property with Bottle brush (as they mature the 8-10 foot hedge) will form a natural fence. There are deluxe sites with picnic tables.

RVers across the country look for clean and 1st class facilities. The guest reviews speak for themselves as people have thoroughly enjoyed this RV RESORT. Port Lavaca is a great hub for many RVers that like to take day trips, hunt, shop fish, bird watch and or beach comb offering much more favorable temps than the North.


----------



## glampers

REELKAOS said:


> The rating comes from Good Sams. This is the for a lack of better words the Bible and authority of the camping world. They have a list of criteria that measures standards across the country.
> 
> The concrete and grass yard sites are 27-30 feet wide and range from 65-85 feet long. There is a 4 foot berm around the property with Bottle brush (as they mature the 8-10 foot hedge) will form a natural fence. There are deluxe sites with picnic tables.
> 
> RVers across the country look for clean and 1st class facilities. The guest reviews speak for themselves as people have thoroughly enjoyed this RV RESORT. Port Lavaca is a great hub for many RVers that like to take day trips, hunt, shop fish, bird watch and or beach comb offering much more favorable temps than the North.


The park sounds very nice. You are very knowledgeable about this place, do you happen to be the owner?


----------



## StinkBait

glampers said:


> The park sounds very nice. You are very knowledgeable about this place, do you happen to be the owner?


yeah i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## REELKAOS

*Texas Lakeside RV Resort*



glampers said:


> The park sounds very nice. You are very knowledgeable about this place, do you happen to be the owner?


Living the American Dream! Working hard to provide a great place for Tourism in Calhoun County..... my home!

:flag::texasflag:texasflag:flag:


----------



## REELKAOS

*MILLION Dollar Smile*

:headknock


bigfishtx said:


> Sites look narrow, no patio pads? I can't imagine Port Lavaca being a RV destination.
> 
> Gates but no fences?


You should Stop by when there is $10,000,000.00 worth of RV's there....

You'll see how spacious it really is!

:flag::texasflag:flag:


----------



## bigfishtx

REELKAOS said:


> :headknock
> 
> You should Stop by when there is $10,000,000.00 worth of RV's there....
> 
> You'll see how spacious it really is!
> 
> :flag::texasflag:flag:


Sorry, didn't mean to cut your place down. We do some traveling with our rig and I see a lot of parks that are poorly designed.

I wish you the best of luck and I am sure you will be successful.


----------



## peckerwood

I wish there were more places here in Texas like that one.I'm so tired of going camping and have to be careful that my door doesn't hit the trailer next to me.More sites mean more money,just not my money!


----------



## Don Smith

Stopped by there today to just see if it might be the place for me to spend a few days. A person that I assume was an employee or host let me know in no uncertain terms that I had to be a guest to drive around in the park. Just how am I supposed to know if I want to stay there if I can't look at the place? Their park, their rules.


----------



## glampers

Floatin Doc said:


> Stopped by there today to just see if it might be the place for me to spend a few days. A person that I assume was an employee or host let me know in no uncertain terms that I had to be a guest to drive around in the park. Just how am I supposed to know if I want to stay there if I can't look at the place? Their park, their rules.


Did they offer to walk you around the park or give you a ride in a golf cart?


----------



## Don Smith

glampers said:


> Did they offer to walk you around the park or give you a ride in a golf cart?


Nope. They probably don't want riff raff like me in there anyway.


----------



## REELKAOS

*Mis-informed*



Floatin Doc said:


> Stopped by there today to just see if it might be the place for me to spend a few days. A person that I assume was an employee or host let me know in no uncertain terms that I had to be a guest to drive around in the park. Just how am I supposed to know if I want to stay there if I can't look at the place? Their park, their rules.


Floating DOC.............. really? our gates are open and we tour everyone around the facility that asks to be shown around. We are not Private we are a FOR PROFIT business and this wouldn't be good business practice... why make a comment that is so untrue???

So, really hard to digest your comments... Our reviews and comments about our staff contradict this..

There are haters out there... and why you feel you need to make untruthful comments for hard working businesses is amazing....


----------



## REELKAOS

*Open gates and arms*



glampers said:


> Did they offer to walk you around the park or give you a ride in a golf cart?


Everyone is open to drive around and walk in. We don't provide golf cart rides for liability reasons. However, everyone that comes is welcomed.

We do not permit FEMA trailers or Van Conversions or tents.


----------



## Don Smith

Wow!! A simple apology for someones mistake would have sufficed. Your strident protests are a bit over the top. If you in fact have an open policy, perhaps a word to your employees might be in order. I have been in several parks across the country that limit access to their property. As I said, their park, their rules, and it doesn't offend me in the least that these policies are in effect. I'm sure they are justified. I travel a lot and belong to several travel and rv clubs. We share information and are always in search of new places to visit. Good luck with your business and thanks for being a site sponsor.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Floatin Doc said:


> Wow!! A simple apology for someones mistake would have sufficed. Your strident protests are a bit over the top. If you in fact have an open policy, perhaps a word to your employees might be in order. I have been in several parks across the country that limit access to their property. As I said, their park, their rules, and it doesn't offend me in the least that these policies are in effect. I'm sure they are justified. I travel a lot and belong to several travel and rv clubs. We share information and are always in search of new places to visit. Good luck with your business and thanks for being a site sponsor.


With you Doc, Apology and invite back would have been in order.
your responses sounded more professional and polite like any one dealing with the public should be.
What happened to customer is always right?
Unless you break the rules of course.
Of all the clubs you belong to if you had to recommend one to a newbie 
which would it be.


----------



## Don Smith

texas skiffaroo said:


> With you Doc, Apology and invite back would have been in order.
> your responses sounded more professional and polite like any one dealing with the public should be.
> What happened to customer is always right?
> Unless you break the rules of course.
> Of all the clubs you belong to if you had to recommend one to a newbie
> which would it be.


FMCA, just for the discounts. Escapees, for the social interaction. Monacoers, if you own a Monaco coach. Good Sam Club, for the discounts, Wally Byum Indternational has a bunch of good folks. RV forums: www.IRV2.com, www.openroadsradio.net.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

Thanks I'll check them out.


----------



## bonehead

My dad and I built all the tables there


----------



## safety_man78

Looks like a nice place


----------



## bigfishtx

Floatin Doc said:


> FMCA, just for the discounts. Escapees, for the social interaction. Monacoers, if you own a Monaco coach. Good Sam Club, for the discounts, Wally Byum Indternational has a bunch of good folks. RV forums: www.IRV2.com, www.openroadsradio.net.


Man we visit RV parks all the time, and, own one (small country park) ourselves, and most all of them welcome a tour by potential guests!!


----------



## Scout177

We live in our 5th wheel full time. When out and about if we see a park that's interesting we just drive through it. If it's someplace we would stay we stop at the office and get the prices, etc. Neer a problem except at the gated parks.


----------



## REELKAOS

*gated Resort*



Scout177 said:


> We live in our 5th wheel full time. When out and about if we see a park that's interesting we just drive through it. If it's someplace we would stay we stop at the office and get the prices, etc. Neer a problem except at the gated parks.


The gates are open from 8am to 6pm.... stop by and explore... you will be happy you did!!

www.texaslakesidervresort.com

:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Lawdawg972

I've patrolled through this park. Top notch and very friendly staff.


----------



## REELKAOS

*Patrolling*



Lawdawg972 said:


> I've patrolled through this park. Top notch and very friendly staff.


We are grateful for all that you do!!! Thanks for the comments!

Stay safe and God Speed!!!


----------



## ralphl

no truck campers(even though they now come with multiple slides and can cost 40k) and no rigs of any kind over 10 years old. OK I guess but cuts a lot of us out


----------



## GeeTee

No Rigs older than 10yrs? Really? Reelkaos, is this true?


----------



## ninner

"Texas Lakeside RV Resort reserves the right to refuse service to any rig based upon its appearance and/or condition. Rigs should be 10 years or newer. Subject to review."

That's all I need to know, even though I have a newer rig.


----------



## dbmet

Well I guess we can't visit either with our 2016 Pop-up Camper.. Oh well on to the next place..


----------



## peckerwood

I'd be out of place with my little Casita.


----------



## BertS

ralphl said:


> no truck campers(even though they now come with multiple slides and can cost 40k) and no rigs of any kind over 10 years old. OK I guess but cuts a lot of us out


like having a HOA at a vacation campground........


----------



## fultonswimmer

I live full time in an rv park in Fulton. Just for the fun of it I drove in to this place last year when I saw the sign advertising the best rv park in Texas or something to that effect. Nice but nothing special. I am thinking the age and size restrictions have something to do with discouraging the overrun of contract workers that we are blessed with up and down the Texas coast thanks to the current oil/gas/petrochemical booms. Glad the jobs are here but not crazy about some of the characters that roll in with their rigs, dogs, kids, girlfriends, liquor, and other assorted questionable activities.


----------

